# How annoying is the shear pin breaking on the hss928atd?



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

I was super close to pulling the trigger on a hss1332atd. I'd love the power and the auger protection. And I went to the dealer and practiced moving them around while off and it's surprisingly easy. Great design. 

But I'm coming to the conclusion that just too big for my garage. It's a tight space and 28 would be a better size for me. 

But between the poor price-to-power ratio, and reports of clogging and shear pins that break when you look at them, I just can't seem to pull the trigger. I'm tempted to grab the Ariens hydro pro track 28 instead. And curse every time I need to move it and can't.

That or get the hss1332 and curse every time it's in the way because it sticks out too far.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

See if you can somehow get a Canadian model HSS928ATD. 
In Canada the HSS928ATD has the additional features of the US HSS1332ATD.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Honda HSS1332 is a great machine. However if it is too big you should go look at the Ariens Hydro 28 tracked model and play with it to see if the auto turn helps make it more maneuverable than you think it would be. The Ariens with the 420cc is also a beast. Best of luck on your search and please post some pics when you decide and take delivery.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> See if you can somehow get a Canadian model HSS928ATD.
> In Canada the HSS928ATD has the additional features of the US HSS1332ATD.


That's pretty cool. Maybe it'll come to the US soon. 

But I don't know where I'd get a Canadian spec version!


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Cardo111 said:


> The Honda HSS1332 is a great machine. However if it is too big you should go look at the Ariens Hydro 28 tracked model and play with it to see if the auto turn helps make it more maneuverable than you think it would be. The Ariens with the 420cc is also a beast. Best of luck on your search and please post some pics when you decide and take delivery.


I've been to 5 ariens dealers and not a single one has a track model in stock. They all tell me to avoid the tracks because they're a huge pain. 

I'm not to worried about turning it while running. I figured the auto-turn will help out somewhat. It's that when it's off its nearly impossible to move around. 

I do have a circular driveway though which means lots of gentle curving. I bet handle clutches are better for that than auto turn. 

I did stand behind a few ariens and the bar height seems more comfortable for me than the Honda. 

.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

One more thing to consider is that if the HSS928AT/ATD is properly set up and you prepare the driveway before each snowstorm, you are not like to be breaking shear pins often. There are a few HS828/HS928 owners that have only gone through a few pins in 15-20 years of use. As long as you don't run or bump into stuff or something gets stuck on the augers or impeller shear pins won't likely fail. Honda shear pins (auger pins) are the easiest to replace.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have been keeping an eye on these reports of the machine clogging all past season, especially by owners here in the New England area. I understand that there is an issue there and from all comments so far it seems like its due to the larger impeller and also the chute design. 

BUT I think the issue got exaggerated due to the perfect storm (no pun intended) of Honda releasing the new model last year and us New Englanders having a mild winter. We got nothing but slush, heavy wet snow all last season which can cause a number on any machine. Granted that the older HS models didnt have any issue with all that old man winter threw at us I still feel like the last winter shouldnt be used to judge the HSS series performance. 


That being said, I'd go with the 1332 if I was you, the price difference doesnt justify settling for the 928. The 1332 is a bigger machine but the extra width and power means you can get through storm cleanups quicker. I was pretty happy with my 924 Honda but once I used the 1132 I knew the smaller machine had to go .


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

JnC said:


> That being said, I'd go with the 1332 if I was you, the price difference doesnt justify settling for the 928. The 1332 is a bigger machine but the extra width and power means you can get through storm cleanups quicker. I was pretty happy with my 924 Honda but once I used the 1132 I knew the smaller machine had to go .


Oh man you're making me want the 1332 dammit  

Here's the issue: it won't fit through my shed with side skids on. That means it's in my garage and in my way. 

But here's a thought: how much effort would it be to fold the bars forward? A couple of bolts? That could make it much more liveable.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can move the bars forward but I wouldnt advise on doing that as the control cables and wire harness go to the control cover and moving them all the time will cause unwanted stress on them. 

Easy fix for your issue : Get a bigger shed door


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Are shear pins really a deal breaker? If you like everything else about it, buy a bag of spares and keep them handy if needed. Takes 30 seconds to change. If you buy the one that is too big, it will be a constant reminder that it is too big and you will wish you bought the one you wanted.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

hfjeff said:


> Are shear pins really a deal breaker?


I guess it depends how often they break.



> Takes 30 seconds to change.


When it's freezing and you can't feel your fingers? 



> If you buy the one that is too big, it will be a constant reminder that it is too big and you will wish you bought the one you wanted.


The one I want is an 1128 with auger protection!

All valid points though... thanks.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

hfjeff said:


> Are shear pins really a deal breaker? If you like everything else about it, buy a bag of spares and keep them handy if needed. Takes 30 seconds to change. If you buy the one that is too big, it will be a constant reminder that it is too big and you will wish you bought the one you wanted.


I decided that:

1) yes, breaking shear pins is indeed a deal breaker. If I'm dropping $3k on a machine it's unacceptable if have to have my hands up in the icey augers to change bolts more than absolutely necessary. Come on Honda. The whole point of spending money on a high end machine like this is a) to clear the driveway efficiently and b) to have fun doing it. Stopping to replace shear pins is neither of these. 

2) you're right that if I get a machine that's too big I'll regret it. So I ruled out the 1332 and bought the Ariens Hydro Pro track 28. It has several negatives relative to the Honda. But it'll fit through my shed door, has way more power than the 928, and (hopefully) won't break pins except when really necessary. 

Now I pray to the snowblower gods that the auto-turn doesn't suck ass.


----------



## SnowBloGuy (Dec 9, 2016)

*Shear pins*

Matto: I'm buying a 928 today. Been hesitating for weeks. Like you, I over-think it. I have a 21 year old Deere, 26 inch, tracks, still runs fine, but with my steep, very long driveway and a 1.5 hour session with the machine every time we get a decent snow -- and after blowing a couple of auger belts and some not so easy starts -- I'm not willing to bet on the machine this winter. If it breaks down, none of us can get out of our driveway. (I do most of my own work on it. Engines just get old.)

Shear bolts: They have popped on my Deere all these years, too -- and more often the past few years. Finally had to admit it's because I was pushing the machine past its limits. It's 8hp, 318cc, quite powerful. But when you push too hard, or don't check the path for debris, it's on the driver, not the machine. I guess I find it hard to believe Honda has a design defect in the 928. Might be the case, but I don't see everyone who posts a review complaining about it. I think it's just one of those things that particularly peeves people, and I get that. But keep in mind the purpose of shear pins is to break when a unit is stressed. How much are they stressing their machines? My Deere has 6 fwd gears -- I could do the uphill in 3rd or 4th, but I stick to 2nd. Downhill I could tear up the snow in 4th or 5th. I use 3rd. That's why it's 21 years old .

I wouldn't worry about the shear pins. I'm not. Stop to consider the far bigger issues with other alternatives you might be considering. That's where I've focused my thinking. Anyway, good luck!


----------

